# Giveaway for Inkbird WIFI BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes IBBQ-4T!



## Inkbirdbbq (Nov 7, 2020)

Giveaway for Inkbird WIFI BBQ Thermometer IBBQ-4T has ended. Thx for friends participating! 
The winner is 

 olaf
 ！ *Pls PM me your name and mailing info to get your prize. *Congratulations !

If you're no the lucky one, don't fret. PM me to get a *50% off discount code*,* ONLY $50* can get one 

Features:
The battery can last about 26Hrs once fully charged
High and low alarm
12 different meat preset temp
Magnet
4 colorful Probes support measure your 4 different meat easily.

Thank you for your kind support and enthusiasm for Inkbird.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 GiveawayYou'll get one Inkbird WIFI BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes IBBQ-4T here

*Rules:* *Please like this post and comment.  Open to U.S.*
Winner will be randomly drawn in* Nov 11*

We hope you’ll join us!
GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## pa42phigh (Nov 7, 2020)

I’d love a chance to win if I’m eligible I previously won a Sv machine and it’s working wonderfully, thx you!!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 7, 2020)

Count me in! Thanks inkbird 

Ryan


----------



## tag0401 (Nov 7, 2020)

Thanks 

 Inkbirdbbq
 for another chance to win!


----------



## Steve H (Nov 7, 2020)

Would love the wifi one.


----------



## 2Mac (Nov 7, 2020)

Thanks again Inkbird.


----------



## mike243 (Nov 7, 2020)

Like heck love this post lol sign me up, im covered when home but not when I’m gone lol


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Nov 7, 2020)

I'm in, thanks again InkBird!


----------



## tropics (Nov 7, 2020)

Dec, 11th is right on time for X-mas
Please enter me
Richie


----------



## Murray (Nov 7, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq
 Why only US?


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 7, 2020)

Inkbird and Miya are one of our greatest sponsors!  Thanks again for another chance to win one of your wonderful products.

Please count me in!

Thanks,

John


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 7, 2020)

In to win :)


----------



## Braz (Nov 7, 2020)

Good reviews on this unit. Count me in please. And thank you for doing these giveaways.


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 7, 2020)

Please count me in, and thank you for the chance.


----------



## gdoug (Nov 7, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> GiveawayYou'll get one Inkbird WIFI BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes IBBQ-4T here
> 
> Features:
> The battery can last about 26Hrs once fully charged
> ...


No such thing as too many thermometers, count me in!


----------



## dr k (Nov 7, 2020)

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## whtelk (Nov 7, 2020)

Wow, this would even make me a person like me do things right.  thank you the chance.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 7, 2020)

Sign me up please


----------



## WV_Crusader (Nov 7, 2020)

Thanks for the chance to win and fingers crossed!


----------



## smoker1949 (Nov 7, 2020)

Sounds like a winner, sign me up, Thank you.


----------



## Jett (Nov 7, 2020)

Thank you inkbird for the chance to win


----------



## hamzter (Nov 7, 2020)

I have been contemplating on getting this one.  It would have been cheaper to buy this than a whole new smoker and PID controller upgrade, even though the PID controller serves a purpose.


----------



## Smkryng (Nov 7, 2020)

Thanks for a chance to win!


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 7, 2020)

Please count me in.  Would love to add this to my Inkbird collection.  Thanks for providing these excellent products and generous giveaways!


----------



## robrpb (Nov 7, 2020)

Please count me in. Thanks.


----------



## baseballguy99 (Nov 7, 2020)

Count me in again please!


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Nov 7, 2020)

Count me in


----------



## smokininidaho (Nov 8, 2020)

Thanks for the chance once again!


----------



## dr rat (Nov 8, 2020)

Thanks  for another giveaway 
I’m in 
GBA


----------



## olaf (Nov 8, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> GiveawayYou'll get one Inkbird WIFI BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes IBBQ-4T here
> 
> Features:
> The battery can last about 26Hrs once fully charged
> ...





Inkbirdbbq said:


> GiveawayYou'll get one Inkbird WIFI BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes IBBQ-4T here
> 
> Features:
> The battery can last about 26Hrs once fully charged
> ...


Count me in this is something I could use


----------



## bdawg (Nov 8, 2020)

I'd love one of these!  Sign me up!
Thanks!


----------



## daspyknows (Nov 8, 2020)

Please consider me.  In California.


----------



## Paul6506 (Nov 8, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> GiveawayYou'll get one Inkbird WIFI BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes IBBQ-4T here
> 
> Features:
> The battery can last about 26Hrs once fully charged
> ...


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 8, 2020)

YEAP!  Count me in!!!!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Nov 8, 2020)

Murray said:


> Inkbirdbbq
> Why only US?


I'm sorry, the colleague in charge of Canada was on vocation last week, so I didn't ask her whether she wanted to join us.


----------



## ChuxPick (Nov 8, 2020)

*

 Inkbirdbbq
*
WOW, count me in. I really could use the WIFI thermometer.


----------



## danigirl021 (Nov 8, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> GiveawayYou'll get one Inkbird WIFI BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes IBBQ-4T here
> 
> Features:
> The battery can last about 26Hrs once fully charged
> ...


Open to U.S.


----------



## Murray (Nov 8, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> I'm sorry, the colleague in charge of Canada was on vocation last week, so I didn't ask her whether she wanted to join us.


Thanks for the reply. Maybe Inkbird will have a giveaway for Canadian members when she gets back. LOL


----------



## mike1ranger (Nov 9, 2020)

Count me in. Thanks!


----------



## SlickRockStones (Nov 9, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> GiveawayYou'll get one Inkbird WIFI BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes IBBQ-4T here
> 
> Features:
> The battery can last about 26Hrs once fully charged
> ...


I want that! Count me in.


----------



## buzzy (Nov 9, 2020)

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## maxmike83 (Nov 9, 2020)

I'm in!


----------



## sdesi1981 (Nov 9, 2020)

I like it, count me in please


----------



## fishinjoe (Nov 9, 2020)

I have been looking at these. ill give it a shot.


----------



## bigal162 (Nov 10, 2020)

I would love to win this. Thank you Inkbird.


----------



## dward1533 (Nov 10, 2020)

New to the smoking scene...been learning on an electric for the Summer and just got a nice offset.  I'd LOVE to start using an Inkbird...thanks for the opportunity!!


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Nov 10, 2020)

Thanks Inkbird, You're the best!


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 10, 2020)

Sign me up...Looks great.


----------



## forktender (Nov 10, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> GiveawayYou'll get one Inkbird WIFI BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes IBBQ-4T here
> 
> Features:
> The battery can last about 26Hrs once fully charged
> ...


Please include me in your giveaway.
Thank you very much.
Dan


----------



## whistlepig (Nov 16, 2020)

Count me in please


----------



## Steve H (Nov 17, 2020)

whistlepig said:


> Count me in please



The drawing is over.


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 17, 2020)

Steve H said:


> The drawing is over.


Was there an announcement of a winner?


----------



## pa42phigh (Nov 17, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Was there an announcement of a winner?


Yes update in the original post


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 17, 2020)

Congrats 

 olaf
 !  You're gonna enjoy it.


----------



## olaf (Nov 17, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Congrats
> 
> olaf
> !  You're gonna enjoy it.


Thanks they said I should have it by Thursday so I asked my wife brisket or pulled pork. So pulled pork this weekend. this will work out well for me I kind of put together a sometimes working smoker that is entirely controlled through my phone and internet.


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 17, 2020)

olaf said:


> Thanks they said I should have it by Thursday so I asked my wife brisket or pulled pork. So pulled pork this weekend. this will work out well for me I kind of put together a sometimes working smoker that is entirely controlled through my phone and internet.


That's great.  Let us know how it works.  I've got their 6 probe Bluetooth unit, and it's very good.  But if the WIFI is real good, I may get it, then I can still monitor when away from the house.


----------

